# Newbee trip Hervey Bay



## pommyjon (Jul 15, 2013)

Hiya, Jon in Melbourne, took a sit on Yak up to Hervey Bay last August and popped over to Round Is. for a flick of some plastics, great fun for a beginner so this August I plan to paddle over to Moon Point for a night or at least Woody Is for a land based flick, any and all tips re safety what to pack etc would be great. I know the current is awesome up there so would have to study and use the tides !! Any Yakers up that way advise me on what rods lures, safety gear.
Thanks guys  Jon.


----------

